# a+ study guide?



## JP_47 (Oct 20, 2011)

Where can i start studying for a+?
where can i get a list of previous exams or sample exams?

Is it covered in european countries?


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi your best to start with Mike Myers A+ the 5th edition is ready for pre order or you could get the 4th this is 5 http://www.amazon.co.uk/CompTIA-Cer...795677/ref=dp_ob_title_bk/276-2968561-3332422
or there is comptia Total Seminars: Home


----------



## BosonMichael (Nov 1, 2011)

Rather than Mike Meyers' Passport, I typically recommend the A+ All-in-One Study Guide, also by Mike Meyers. The current edition of the book is the 7th edition. However, the 8th edition of the book has already been published, which will cover the new version of the exam (which has not yet been released by CompTIA).

There should be no difference in the European, US, or any other country's version of the exam.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Thanks for the update


----------



## JP_47 (Oct 20, 2011)

Is this any good for the exam or different?
CBT Nuggets - CompTIA A+ Training Videos


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Use the books and discs that they provide is my advice let's see what BosonMichael take on it is he has more experience with the tests etc


----------



## BosonMichael (Nov 1, 2011)

Although I don't care much for video-based training, CBT Nuggets has a good reputation. You might also consider Trainsignal.

Everyone studies differently, but my typical study plan consists of 1) studying one or more books, 2) getting hands-on practice with the technology, and 3) taking high-quality practice exams to see if I'm ready for the real thing.


----------



## bgaudy (Sep 4, 2012)

I just began studying for A+ certification as well, and I picked up a book called "Cert Guide Comptia A+ 220-701 220-702" by Pearson .Was the best I could find in terms of actually helping prepare me for the exam.. I do plan on pre-ordering the new edition (maybe the mike meyers' one that was posted above) when I am finished with this one, but I am very much happy with the Pearson book, the dvd it comes with is helpful as well as a study companion, kind of points you in the right direction.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

It is always best to use more than one study material. Some books and some video training contain errors whilst most books especially the Meyers books have an errata website to correct those errors I have never seen a video training errata page.

Professor Messer, CompTIA A+, Network+, Security+, Linux, Microsoft Certification Training is good video training and its free.

Make sure you get some practice exams too. There are a lot of free practice exams but most are braindumps which are illegal. Good exams will cost you and the best I have every seen is from Cisco Network Simulator | IT Practice Exams | IT Training | Boson.com

Good luck.


----------



## bgaudy (Sep 4, 2012)

Thank you, greenbrucelee.

To offer a bit of my situation, as you may likely be able to possibly take something from this, is I am reading as much A+ material, while doing hands on work that I have never attempted previously (reworking hardware (fixing motherboards) etc)

In the time since I began my study for this particular certification, I have found it useful to gather information from different sources, be it books, forums, videos etc.

Also it couldn't hurt to go talk to local computer shops (big box or mom and pops) to possibly get an entry level job, whether it relates to your ultimate end-game plan or not.. At the very least you will be shifting more towards the technical field if you are currently in a different career sector.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

Yep bgaudy thats a good way for studying.


----------



## bryandrew (May 16, 2012)

How are you doing with your studying?


----------



## JP_47 (Oct 20, 2011)

I'm doing ok anyway, theres a few things i took for granted as knowing but in detail kind of stumped me as I know when it came to test I would be caught out.

Helps that I have secured an entry level job in the last month also.
Hoping this is beneficial to me. 
Learned so much on site already, having repaired a multitude of PCs.
Also have opportunity of going between 3 offices within the area so get much experience in different areas.


Theory into practice is a HUGE difference.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Yes Boson Michael does try to let folks know that but it only really hits home when you do the work but you will get there


----------



## breaksguy (Sep 30, 2012)

anyone use VisualCert software for practicing the test?


----------



## BosonMichael (Nov 1, 2011)

breaksguy said:


> anyone use VisualCert software for practicing the test?


VisualCert is a tool that allows people to make their own custom exams. As such, it is typically used by braindumpers who want to study the actual exams. Braindumping is cheating, and doing it can get you decertified for life. Not worth it, so I would recommend that you avoid using it.


----------



## breaksguy (Sep 30, 2012)

very good to know. I have other software to use as well. I'll post the names later and hopefully you can advise on whether they are safe to use or not. thanks so much for the heads up.


----------



## fexhung (Oct 5, 2012)

I can also recommend the Mike Myers book, it's a good read and informative.


----------

